# SS Bittern Around 1861, Cork Steamship Co.



## RFARoy (Oct 4, 2009)

Has anybody any information about a steamship, the SS Bittern, she was trading around the UK coast and probably taking imigrants on the Canada/America route around the 1861 period for the Cork Steamship Company, out of Cork, Ireland.


----------



## WreckMaster (Sep 17, 2008)

*steam Ship Bittern*

Bittern O.N 11600 
452 / 664 Ton, 140HP, Schooner Rigged, Screw Steamer.
Built in Cork By E.Pike 1855/6
Reg Cork 1856
Owner 1860 Joseph Leycester and others. 
Dim 212.9 / 30.0 / 15.1


----------



## WreckMaster (Sep 17, 2008)

*Bittern , End*

Wrecked at Cape Finisterre August 1878.
20 crew including Capt Dodd lost, two survivors.

The Newcastle Courant reports her loss as The Bittern of " Newcastle ".
Lloyds Register 1878 lists her as still registered in Cork.


----------



## RFARoy (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi WreckMaster,
Thanks for a speedy and informative reply. This will go some way to pad out the bone of my great-grandfather, Patrick Reardon, who was the ships Carpenter of the SS Bittern in 1861 (Master H.O. O'Toole); in around 1867 he re-married and became a Shipwright in the Blackwall shipyards and died circa 1878/9. Now this date begs the question did he rejoin his old ship and was he lost at sea when the "Bittern" foundered. It looks like I have some more researching to do and a trip to NMM and/or a trip to Ireland, to Cork, to find the Crew List for the fatefull last voyage, if it still exists that is, when I visit the UK sometime later this year. Once again thanks for the information.


----------



## WreckMaster (Sep 17, 2008)

Information on Crew lists can be found here
http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=11600


----------

